# Postmillennial, Amillennial and the Kingdom of God



## Quatchu (Sep 24, 2014)

How do these groups differ and in what ways do they agree on the nature of the Kingdom of God as preached by Christ in the Gospels. I am currently reading The Coming of the Kingdom by Ridderbos, I find many of his ideas fascinating and wondered if they are exclusively held by the A-mill crowd, or are there post-mill's who agree with him as well.


----------



## Timotheos (Sep 24, 2014)

Perhaps if you mentioned a few of Ridderbos's thoughts on the matter.


----------



## mvdm (Sep 24, 2014)

I know amils and post-mils who appreciate Ridderbos' "The Coming of the Kingdom".


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 24, 2014)

Quatchu said:


> How do these groups differ and in what ways do they agree on the nature of the Kingdom of God as preached by Christ in the Gospels. I am currently reading The Coming of the Kingdom by Ridderbos, I find many of his ideas fascinating and wondered if they are exclusively held by the A-mill crowd, or are there post-mill's who agree with him as well.



Many postmils and even historic premils would agree with a lot of Ridderbos (except on key passages, like Isaiah 65.20 and 1 Corinthians 15.22-27).


----------



## mvdm (Sep 24, 2014)

By way of contrast, truncated amillenialists who reduce the "kingdom" to the church and characterize our pilgrimage here as one of "exile" would/should have significant problems with Ridderbos' positive, expansive, and holistic view of Christ's kingdom.


----------

